# Amazing haunt-friendly music



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

I was just trolling around the interwebs, when I discovered this musician/composer on YouTube under the name of Adrian von Ziegler. This guy is writing some pretty awesome stuff, ranging in style and theme to gothic to celtic to pirate themes. Just thought other people might be interested. Here's a link:
http://www.youtube.com/user/AdrianvonZiegler


----------

